# rat hemorrhoids?



## melissa35246 (Aug 22, 2013)

My female, Piper, has been getting what I imagine can only be hemorrhoids. She got one a couple weeks ago and I had no idea what it was. It looked like a died turd was stuck to her but, but when I looked closer I noticed it was red skin around the base and was obviously attached to her butthole. It was even the size of a turd but I didn't know what it was. I was really concerned but after a few days it went away by itself.
Unfortunately, she now has another one, and this one for sure has to be a hemorrhoid. It's about the same size, which is gigantic on such a tiny thing, but this one is just red, inflamed looking skin. It must hurt and I can't imagine that she can poop with it there, but she's still eating and seems okay, but maybe a little more sluggish or depressed. 
If anyone knows anything about this, please give me some idea of what to do. I've been giving her an anti-inflammatory medication once a day and it doesn't appear to be getting any smaller. Today I gave her some banana and some greens to hopefully soften up her poop a little bit, but she probably can't go regardless. I feed all my rats Oxbow rat food, and none of the other ones have had this problem. Any input is helpful, the only option I really have left is to take her to the vet.


----------



## Rattenstein (Nov 14, 2014)

Is it coming out of her butt? It could be a rectal prolapse, that's the only thing I can think of, other than some sort of parasite causing it maybe? I'm not sure if rats get hemorrhoids... Honestly I'd just take her to the vet, rats will usually hide pain/illness until they're seriously ill.


----------

